

Zooko's Triangle - dedalus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zooko%27s_triangle

======
whatwhatwhat
And what if PGP were modded to use combinations of words out of the dictionary
(human readable) as public keys? I have no idea how that would even be
possible, but it seems to be theoretically possible, and that would satisfy
all three requirements: security, decentralization, and human-meaningful.

I probably missed something.

~~~
SamReidHughes
What is human-meaningful about destructively omnipresence stiff fathom
bushwhacked parasailing jumbotron articulated sline comonad ephemeral
xenophile butt headphones liquid turquoise soar classic pantheon?

~~~
whatwhatwhat
I can read it to you over the phone? Or even more simply... I can just read it

~~~
randomtask
Marc Stiegler's essay on Petname systems is a far better introduction (it's
listed in the external links).
<http://www.skyhunter.com/marcs/petnames/IntroPetNames.html>

He uses the term memorable rather than human-meaningful, which is a more
accurate description I think.

